# question for the opposing class



## shiftingGEARS

How many of you folks on here are willing to put their lives on the line for their beliefs and take up arms against an oppressive government in the name of (R)evolution?


----------



## wrkrsunite

I like to think i am, but till i'm tested who knows. There's worse things a person can become then a martyr.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

a slave to a failed, corrupt system being one of them. School is in session and we will all be given the same pop quiz.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

I'll put myself out there, but I won't be ready to die for a few years so save a few fascists for me.


----------



## wizehop

I really have nothing to revolt against..I can do what I want with my life..what more could I ask for. Governments corrupt? they sure as hell arent after my lack of money


----------



## EphemeralStick

Unless given a personal reason can't say that I'd be willing to give my life. Government isn't taking anything from me and I can get by on my own without their help just fine. Sure there's corruption but it doesn't directly effect my physical or emotional needs so I'm not too concerned. But thats just in the dying for the cause case.
Will I help the people out who are fighting the fight? Sure will. I'd prefer to do what I can from the sidelines.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

wizehop said:


> I really have nothing to revolt against..I can do what I want with my life..what more could I ask for. Governments corrupt? they sure as hell arent after my lack of money


you surely will be singing a different tune when next time your pulled off a train by some rightwing fascist pigs and have your ass kicked for your lack of money and radical ways of living outside the system.


----------



## Kim Chee

shiftingGEARS said:


> you surely will be singing a different tune when next time your pulled off a train by some rightwing fascist pigs and have your ass kicked for your lack of money and radical ways of living outside the system.


What you are saying isn't something that requires revolt, its retaliation.


----------



## wizehop

shiftingGEARS said:


> you surely will be singing a different tune when next time your pulled off a train by some rightwing fascist pigs and have your ass kicked for your lack of money and radical ways of living outside the system.


 
Man you know how many riders have threatened me with beatings and death..cant even count, no cops no matter how evil have anything new to bring to my life in that sense.

I know where your coming from, don't get me wrong...in my early twenties it was all about the fight. But as I got older I realized regardless of how I feel about the government/system we really do have it good. Man if I want to squat, dumpster dive, ride trains I can fucking do it..If I want to sell my soul for a false sence of security and live in a cubicle I can do that too.
Ive traveled a lot for the world man and most places I've been outside our system, people struggle 7 days a week just to eat..like really fucking struggle..no computers, no soup kitchens..no youth drop in centers, no food banks, no hospitals...shit.....list goes on

we live in a time like never before...we have it fucking good......if you want to reject the system do it. I aint waiting for anyone to make my life......but if you think going out and killing people will make things better you better fucking think long and hard about what better is..because I highly doubt you or anyone like you will make shit any better. Who gives a fuck if bankers have billions..means fuck all too me, who gives a fuck if people are working as slaves for capitalists, you have a choice in how you live...thats the only freedom I need.

Want to make a difference? volunteer at soup kitchen/shelters (good way to get free eats to, did that for a few years) you need to have the mind set of the ruling class to rule man..you need to be them to change anything..that's not happening

If someone tried to stop that ya Id fight them to the death, but dude it aint gonna happen..its a sexy as fuck dream but reality aint that harsh..stick to ps3 games for that fantasy and just live your life the way you want.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

sure why not retaliate, and i was saying that because wisehop said he has nothing to revolt against, the way he lives could be considered revolting against the norms of today's society, and because he thinks he has nothing to revolt against that is not going to stop some brainwashed piggy wiggys from doing him harm next time hes caught riding the rails. so yes retaliate, an eye for an eye. submission is not an option for me.


----------



## wizehop

Well by retaliate you mean do your own thing, or retaliate and kill some people..


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm not sure what anybody else's interpretation of retaliation is, but I am referring to retaliation as an immediate means of self-defense in response to an immediate perceived threat.
I wasn't referring to anything that requires planning and such.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

If we really have it good like you say our country wouldn't be protesting as they do, and allot of those other country's problems are due to our own countrys exploits and the policies set by who? the bankers and their billions, and sure i could squat and fear eviction from armed cops, i could dumpster dive and hope not to catch a trespassing charge, and i could ride trains and get a trespassing charge, i could also fight authoritarian rule and risk death witch i am, now with the NDAA. and i dont have any problems with what you do just trying to understand your reasons, one thing i will not do is turn a blind eye because i have some sort of comfort in my life, this country is only getting worse and will not get any better unless we fight for it, I'm glad you found solid ground in your life but alot of other people will not and cant unless the oppressive ruling class is wiped out or taking out of power. And if i could go my life without killing anyone then so be it, but i wont let them shoot me first.


----------



## frzrbrnd

this thread explains exactly why the lumpenproletariat is not a revolutionary class.


----------



## Kim Chee

frzrbrnd said:


> this thread explains exactly why the lumpenproletariat is not a revolutionary class.


 
Thank you for the peanut gallery response.


----------



## frzrbrnd

my previous comment is valid, but even so, i suppose i should have answered the op's question: yes, i'm willing, but i'm not going to take up arms or fight sans revolution. (nor for just any "revolution" against "the government." right-wingers dislike the government, too, sometimes, but that doesn't mean i'm going to ally with them.)


----------



## Kim Chee

frzrbrnd said:


> my previous comment is valid, but even so, i suppose i should have answered the op's question:


 
you've just earned a seat upgrade from the peanut gallery for that, even though we may still disagree.


----------



## Deleted member 363

I think widerstand has been hitting the nail on the head. 

With that said I would like to point out that I am a libertarian. I hold a similar attitude and views as anarchist, but I still think some order and some government is good. When would I take up arms against our government? I would have no problem taking up arms when the government takes away our second amendment rights. I don't think that would ever happen, but I won't hesitate to wreak havoc if that day ever comes. Over the past few years I have been very concerned about our 4th amendment and 5th amendment rights being trampled. I hope congress realizes what they have done and reverse their laws.


----------



## Pheonix

depends on the situation, if the ATF where driving tanks down my driveway to come and take my guns in a direct violation of my rights, then yes I will fight and die just like they fought and died in Waco. I'm not willing to go and get pepper sprayed and arrested just to protest the corruption of the government and banks when I know if there is a change in the system it will still leave me in the bottom bracket with little to no chance of moving up.


----------



## Heron

shiftingGEARS said:


> How many of you folks on here are willing to put their lives on the line for their beliefs and take up arms against an oppressive government in the name of (R)evolution?


 
you're retarded.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

Heron said:


> you're retarded.


thats cool bud you have a right to your own opinion,but boooooy could i care less what you have to say..


----------



## Beegod Santana

Only if I get to call the shots in the new government...


----------



## plagueship

hell no.
what is this 'class' you're talking about? pls define.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

the test of doing what ever actions necessary to insure ones survival, or laying back and in return being converted into worm food.


----------



## soapybum

Havent read through all these posts, but noticed a few "why do I care, gov't doesnt affect me". Thats absolute bullshit and escapism. The majority of goverments let business continously destroy our planet. They make laws dictating where you can and cant sleep, can and cant walk etc etc. They effect the economy and make prices go up, which means more $ you have to spange to buy your damn beer. They tax you for land you 'own'. On the otherhand they manage the roads that you hitch on, the trains that you've hopped on. In an ever increasing security culture the things you value are going to be harder and harder to obtain. I know i'm ranting but still. the "gov't doesnt affect me" bullshit is the same thing I hear from apathetic middle class and upper class people every day. There is a war going on whether you like it or not. Should you lay your life down for 'the cause' though? Fuck no. martyrs are useless. geurilla warfare is where its at.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Escapism? possibly.
The thing is the government can pass all the laws it wants to keep me from sleeping somewhere, walking somewhere etc etc. I'm going to do it anyways, same with most of us. Only difference is I'll be more cautious so I won't have to deal with getting arrested. If I do get arrested, oh well, I got sloppy. 
Beer? I can do without really, so I won't need to spange for that. In fact the only time I can think of when I need money is for when I need to buy something that I either need or really want. If that's the case I'll work my ass off until I can get that money somehow, be it from busking or maybe even find a temporary job somewhere. 
They can only affect me if I rely on them, which I don't.


----------



## Pheonix

At least escapist don't pay into the government's system. If you don't want to pay taxes then don't pay. If you don't want to obey laws then don't obey. I can't put it any simpler then that.


----------



## soapybum

Agreed, you do realize though that if you buy something you're paying sales tax? I mean, thats common sense but I've rarely ever met someone who had never bought anything. We all contribute to the system one way or another, unless you go complete primi, which if you do, I give you props.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

shiftingGEARS said:


> How many of you folks on here are willing to put their lives on the line for their beliefs and take up arms against an oppressive government in the name of (R)evolution?


you mean how many people are openly willing to be identified tracked and quickly eleminated if need be by a goverment agency out of situational down syndrome


----------



## Pheonix

If your don't want to pay sales tax than just shoplift. theirs always options you don't have to do anything. and I actually don't even consider that money to be given to the government cause I give that money to the private business and if they want to give that money to the government they can but most off the ghetto marts I do business with are probably pocketing that money and screwing the government. If they want to give their hard earned money to the government that's their problem not mine.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

whaleofashrimp said:


> you mean how many people are openly willing to be identified tracked and quickly eleminated if need be by a goverment agency out of situational down syndrome


 they will try to eliminate you in one way or another, no matter what your beliefs are... ie.. the poisoned food and water you consume everyday.


----------



## Pheonix

shiftingGEARS said:


> they will try to eliminate you in one way or another, no matter what your beliefs are... ie.. the poisoned food and water you consume everyday.


 
And they still get mad when I don't pay for their poisoned food and water just snatch it like a rat that's to quick for the trap. If the rats have taught us anything is that poison ingested at small amounts increases resistance creating a super rat.


----------



## ComradeBlack

Things haven't gotten bad enough to warrant violent direct action in the name of revolution. Come talk to me when 75% of the US populace has no place to sleep and they have to fight for their daily meal.


----------



## frzrbrnd

that word 'warrant' -- i'm not sure you know what it means. conditions in america certainly do warrant violent direct action; people don't fight because its very easy to conceal/normalize those conditions.


----------



## wizehop

We have it best than ever in the history of humankind..you kids are just in love with the idea of revolution..nothing more

But to answer your original question.YES I would have no problem blowing your fucking head off if you came at anything..which you never will so this is all just masturbation


----------



## frzrbrnd

anyone who travels and makes most of their money by panhandling is lying if they don't think they've got it pretty good.


----------



## wizehop

frzrbrnd said:


> anyone who travels and makes most of their money by panhandling is lying if they don't think they've got it pretty good.


 
Thats a choice and an exercise of personal freedom, you cant tell someone what is or is not good


----------



## frzrbrnd

even though you're the one that just said "we have it best than ever in the history of humankind." seems like you just told someone what is or is not good.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

i think having a squat and dumpstering food, being against authority, and having a general discontent against america is enough revolting for me... at least until the general population decides to stand up and actually fight back i would be sure to be out there raising havoc. as JFK said 'those who make peaceful revolution impossible will make violent revolution inevitable' and that seems to be where we are heading as a culture.


----------

